# Commando on ITV1 HD at 10.35pm



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

*Let off some steam, Bennett. *


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Remember, when I promised to kill you last?


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

cyanide69 said:


> Remember, when I promised to kill you last?


... I lied.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Commando is the man, tough relic guy; they should of placed me in the film Saw to tweak the movie to another level, apna panna style


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

What did you do with sulley?

"I let him go."


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

I eat Green Berets for breakfast. And right now, I'm very hungry!


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

"The downwind, it tipped them off!"

"The downwind? You think i could smell them coming?"

"I did!"


----------



## cyanide69 (Oct 2, 2012)

Don't disturb my friend ... he's dead tired.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Quality film. Cliche heavy, just how I like em :thumb:

You have a lot of the "tips" about you! Know him? Perhaps you can fill his place somewhat?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

With the amazing regenerating Porsche - worth watching for that alone


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Awwww can't believe I didn't see this thread! It'll be on again soon!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Quality film. Cliche heavy, just how I like em :thumb:
> 
> You have a lot of the "tips" about you! Know him? Perhaps you can fill his place somewhat?


Your spot there Matt, that's what I picked up as well, really does sound like Tips to me on here, check his Gtechniq threads I'm sure it is Tip's here


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> Your spot there Matt, that's what I picked up as well, really does sound like Tips to me on here, check his Gtechniq threads I'm sure it is Tip's here


Worst kept secret on here :thumb: , posts like Tips, uses pictures like Tips and shares the exact IP address as tips.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Surely the best bit is when Bennett, A.K.A Frankie goes to Hollywood extra, is putting up a fight against a guy 5 or so years out of his olympia shape.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

It's 120% him on here, different user name but the same guy.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I love this film!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------

